# LR can’t read HEIC files on PC



## MarkNicholas (Jun 24, 2018)

I just took about 70 photos on my iPhone not realizing that it was taking HEIC files rather than JPEG.

LRCC on the IPhone reads them ok but they are not recognized in LR (CC or Classic).

Anyone know a quick way to convert these files to jpg without downloading some unknown conversion software ?


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jun 25, 2018)

I think I have solved it.  I believe I must have inadvertently changed a setting on my Iphone under "Photos" "Transfer to Mac or PC" to "Keep originals" whereas it should have been left on "Automatic".   When set to Automatic it transfers photos in a compatible (HEIC) format.

Also, I didn't realise that all the photos taken on my recently acquired Iphone 8 have been taken in HEIC format rather than Jpeg!


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jun 26, 2018)

It "appears" that the IPhone needs to be set to "Automatic" when the photos are taken or the HEIC files will not be compatible on a PC. However, after some googling I found out that if you simply copy the HEIC files to OneDrive that OneDrive automatically converts them to Jpegs. So my issue with these particular 70 HEIC files is now really resolved.


----------

